# The Turtles Den



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Needs alot of work to get it to my standard but thought id share a few before shots with you.

The front lots of weeds rubbish etc but a bit of elbow grease 









This shot is just inside the door that was open as you can see alot to move out its been used as a dumping ground for 18months










Second shot inside










inside out










Now the best bits.........or the start of

Look whats been left in 










Wash bay to the rear of garage and lots of weeds the blue container will be moved too.










Showing wash bay again










Hope you like, needs grey floor, white walls, some partitioning, and extras


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Looking good mate. Lots of potential.


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

Look's good I want the smaller Yamaha sign lol


----------



## luke2402 (Jul 8, 2010)

nice. good potential


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Fatman Soldier said:


> Looking good mate. Lots of potential.





nick-a6 said:


> Look's good I want the smaller Yamaha sign lol





luke2402 said:


> nice. good potential


Cheers :wave:


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

looks a good space that mate. Ill have to keep a eye on this, subscribed


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

DNZ 21 said:


> looks a good space that mate. Ill have to keep a eye on this, subscribed


Yes ill just be fitting the one car in though so there be plenty of room :thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Shows alot of promise........... i want one!!!


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

littlejack said:


> Shows alot of promise........... i want one!!!


Yea bit of work and a few additions it will look ok, on with it tuesday.

Will update :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice size play area  looking forward to the updates :thumb:


----------



## cupra-dav (Mar 21, 2007)

looks a great set up. looking forward to the updates.


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

The Turtle said:


>


Is that a pressure washer? :doublesho


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

pringle_addict said:


> Is that a pressure washer? :doublesho


Yes its been left in by previous occupants 2 years ago needs some TLC :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

What happened to the other unit in wigan then?


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

scottbt said:


> What happened to the other unit in wigan then?


This is the one:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

My bad fella, i thought it was elsewhere and was newer:thumb:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

scottbt said:


> My bad fella, i thought it was elsewhere and was newer:thumb:


No worries its just took a long long....long time to sort.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

what i would do to have a small unit like that!

one day maybe


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

The Turtle said:


> This is the one:thumb:


You're in Wigan! Yay! local chap


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

big ben said:


> what i would do to have a small unit like that!
> 
> one day maybe


Took me over 6 months to sort this one out....

but was worth the wait

Should have some updates next day or two :thumb:


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Any updates on this?


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Bit of an update been busy with other things really so workspace took a back seat not many pics just the one

Needs a lot more paint yet and a good tidy


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nice! did you get rid of the yamaha signs?


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Phil H said:


> nice! did you get rid of the yamaha signs?


Yeah they went back into Wigan Yamaha itself, the Autoglym stand on ebay now


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice space, Are you fitting the 2 poster ramp?


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

liam99 said:


> Nice space, Are you fitting the 2 poster ramp?


No there is no height to the unit they where put in there for storing


----------



## Stey C (Feb 14, 2011)

Is this near the Yam garage at wigan pier behind Savoy by any chance?  

Theres a loving home for the autoglym stand here if you dont sell it on ebay :buffer:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Stey C said:


> Is this near the Yam garage at wigan pier behind Savoy by any chance?
> 
> Theres a loving home for the autoglym stand here if you dont sell it on ebay :buffer:


It certainly is mate and sorry it sold for £10:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Not seen this thread for a while.... got any recent pictures?


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> Not seen this thread for a while.... got any recent pictures?


Will get some up over the next week or so :thumb:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

not much an update but showing height of unit in comparison to a Nissan QQ










When its finally tidy i can fit two side by side and open all doors easy enough


----------



## AboveFunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Any updates on this to see how you are doing - cracking wee place!


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

AboveFunction said:


> Any updates on this to see how you are doing - cracking wee place!


To update the car ramps have now gone and its all painted will get some pics up monday .....


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Bit more paint and a few months its not far off


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks a brilliant little place that


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Anymore updates on this buddy?


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

craigeh123 said:


> Looks a brilliant little place that


cheers craigeh



craigblues said:


> Looking good.


thanks craig



BellUK said:


> Anymore updates on this buddy?


ill get some posted asap


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

How's the tinting going?


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

craigblues said:


> How's the tinting going?


lol u noticed the different shades on the board...yeah doing ok with it cant really say much on here


----------

